# Volume Shadow Copy Error?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I setup a new backup drive and schedule using an external hard drive (U) and open source software, Cobian Backup 10.

I'm getting an error message when the backup tries to run nightly.
I don't quite understand what needs to be done to correct the error.
Any help would be appreciated.

2011-10-28 02:00 *** A new backup has begun. Number of tasks in queue: 1 ***

2011-10-28 02:00 Preventing the system from entering Sleep mode

2011-10-28 02:00 Applying parameters to the task "Daily"

2011-10-28 02:00 ** Starting backup for the task "Daily" **

2011-10-28 02:00 Calculating the number of files to backup for the task "Daily"

2011-10-28 02:00 Starting the Volume Shadow Copy snapshot for the drives: C:\,P:\

ERR 2011-10-28 02:00 Error while creating the Volume Shadow Copy snapshot: The maximum number of volumes has already been added to the shadow copy set.

2011-10-28 02:00 *** Task "Daily" finished. Processed files: 45786. Backed up files: 0. Errors: 1 ***

2011-10-28 02:00 ** The backup of "Daily" has ended. Elapsed time for the task: 0 hour(s), 0 minute(s), 36 second(s) **

2011-10-28 02:00

2011-10-28 02:00 The system can now enter Sleep mode

2011-10-28 02:00 Total elapsed time for all the backed up tasks: Hours: 0, Minutes: 0, Seconds: 40

2011-10-28 02:00 *** Backup finished. Processed files: 45786. Backed up files: 0. Errors: 1 ***


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you create shadow copy set or the SW did ? Anyway, dig the settings: copy shadow set and it's parameters.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you have any other backup program loaded on your computer (Ghost, Acronis etc or an offsite backup like Mozy)? That can cause that error with with some other backup programs. 

I used to have MOZY backup running with Norton Ghost and I would get a VSC error and MOZY would fail but Ghost worked fine. I got rid of MOZY and switched to Carbonite and it got along fine with Norton Ghost.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> Do you have any other backup program loaded on your computer (Ghost, Acronis etc or an offsite backup like Mozy)?


This is actually not my computer, but I think that is indeed the issue. There was another external drive and backup software prior to this one. I'll see if we can uninstall the other program.

Thanks


----------

